# Coleman coffee roasters: Waterloo



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not really a review as I didn't go in! I'd literally just bought a coffee from Four Corners.

But this is the first time I've noticed this shop on Lower Marsh near Waterloo.

Looked interesting.

I'm not a machine expert but it look like they were using a Synesso - I didn't see the grinder set up as I was just passing by. I think they're a known roaster but I've never tried their beans knowingly.

It might be worth a trip in if you are in Waterloo and looking for a coffee!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They're actually London third wave veterans but have always been quite a small operation - originally on Brick Lane market IIRC. An acquaintance is a big fan and long time customer of theirs.

I visited the new shop near Waterloo in September and had an espresso and a filter, both were nice but didn't wow me. I wanted to take home an SO espresso but they only had the blend, and I had too much filter at the time. Girl serving was nice and friendly, Coleman himself was milling around too.

As you say good if you want a coffee and are at Waterloo.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for heads up, beats the "am i really that desperate for caffeine to buy a coffee from Caffe Ritazza, Costa, Upper Crust etc" conversation!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Deejaysuave said:


> Thanks for heads up, beats the "am i really that desperate for caffeine to buy a coffee from Caffe Ritazza, Costa, Upper Crust etc" conversation!


Four Corners is a good reliable shop too - just a few doors up.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Jon said:


> Four Corners is a good reliable shop too - just a few doors up.


Did you ever try Love and Scandal on Lower Marsh too? It's got a new owner nowadays but I have a massive personal interest in if you've ever had a decent coffee there..

I first tried Coleman at the Urban Leisure Group, a group of pubs that use his coffee. I loved the story of him extracting his first roaster from a canal barge!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Did you ever try Love and Scandal on Lower Marsh too? It's got a new owner nowadays but I have a massive personal interest in if you've ever had a decent coffee there..
> 
> I first tried Coleman at the Urban Leisure Group, a group of pubs that use his coffee. I loved the story of him extracting his first roaster from a canal barge!


Yes I've been there - but a while back. Can't really recall the details!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Scooter Cafe in Waterloo serves Londinium coffee made on an old school Gaggia lever. Also worth a visit. The hot chocolate is amazing!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Scooter Cafe in Waterloo serves Londinium coffee made on an old school Gaggia lever. Also worth a visit. The hot chocolate is amazing!


It's a very unusual place.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Went to Coleman today and had an espresso and what they call an 'old fashioned espresso'.

Interesting and tasty.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Jon said:


> Went to Coleman today and had an espresso and what they call an 'old fashioned espresso'.
> 
> Interesting and tasty.


What made it an 'old fashioned espresso'?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

GCGlasgow said:


> What made it an 'old fashioned espresso'?


Glad someone took the bait. I did too.

Apparently the espresso is 18g 'normal' shot - the OFE (as I'm now abbreviating it) is 9g pulled much longer.


----------

